# so fine



## Letter from Home

Alguna sugerencia de traduccion para 
"So here you are. Just in time for supper so fine".
Mi version es: -Asi que estas aqui. justo a tiempo para la cena ¿so fine?

Gracias


----------



## XelitayAlex

Hola, 
haber que te parece. 
So here you are= "ten", "aqui tienes"


----------



## la zarzamora

XelitayAlex said:


> Hola,
> haber que te parece.
> So here you are= "ten", "aqui tienes"


 
Lo que no entiende es la parte de "so fine".


----------



## XelitayAlex

ok, es una expresion: "Muy bien". 
De acuerdo al contexto de la cena, mi versión sería:
so fine, cena rica, cena muy buena.


----------



## Letter from Home

Hola:

Gracias por tu versión.

Si la parte que no entendía muy bien era so fine


----------



## Letter from Home

Os voy a poner el contexto porque no me suena muy bien en el contexto del libro.

Grandmother turned from the stove with a big smile. "So here you are. Just in time for supper so fine. We have salmon croquettes and fresh peas and Jell-O". Grandmother's German accent was still strong, her w's often sounding like v's.

Mi versión: La Abuela volvió de la cocina con una gran sonrisa.
-Así que estás aquí. (Muy bien:so fine) Justo a tiempo para la cena... 
Gracias. 
¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Habanera

"...para la exquisita cena..."
mi version ( sin acentos):

Y aqui estas. Justo a tiempo para tan exquisita cena.


----------



## Rakel R.

Yo lo dejaría como :"Así que estás aquí.Justo a tiempo para la cena."

No creo que en este caso necesite una traducción literal, al menos en mi opinión.

Espero que te sirva  

Saludos!


----------



## la zarzamora

Letter from Home said:


> Os voy a poner el contexto porque no me suena muy bien en el contexto del libro.
> 
> Grandmother turned from the stove with a big smile. "So here you are. Just in time for supper so fine. We have salmon croquettes and fresh peas and Jell-O". Grandmother's German accent was still strong, her w's often sounding like v's.
> 
> Mi versión: La Abuela volvió de la cocina con una gran sonrisa.
> -Así que estás aquí. (Muy bien:so fine) Justo a tiempo para la cena...
> Gracias.
> ¿Qué pensáis?


 
Habrá una coma después de supper? Como si dijera: just in time for supper, good!


----------



## Letter from Home

Gracias por vuestras opiniones y versiones


----------



## Letter from Home

Zarzamora no hay ninguna coma por eso la confusión a qué se refiere el so fine. Gracias


----------



## Habanera

es un lenguaje literario, por eso no hay coma. suena muy bonito, la verdad es que me gusto la forma de escribirlo (en ingles).


----------



## la zarzamora

Letter from Home said:


> Zarzamora no hay ninguna coma por eso la confusión a qué se refiere el so fine. Gracias


 
Entonces tal vez como la abuela era alemana no dominaba bien el inglés.
De lo que sí estoy segura es que "so fine" no está calificando a la cena.


----------



## Letter from Home

Ya, claro si no el adjetivo iría delante del nombre supper. Entonces podría se podría traducir por muy bien.

-Así que estás aquí. Muy bien, justo para la cena.

No sé, ¿qué os parece?

Gracias


----------



## la zarzamora

Letter from Home said:


> Ya, claro si no el adjetivo iría delante del nombre supper. Entonces podría se podría traducir por muy bien.
> 
> -Así que estás aquí. Muy bien, justo para la cena.
> 
> No sé, ¿qué os parece?
> 
> Gracias


 
Así que aquí estás, justo para la cena. Muy bien!
No digo que esté mejor mi versión, sino que yo lo veo así.


----------



## WestSideGal

XelitayAlex said:


> ok, es una expresion: "Muy bien".
> De acuerdo al contexto de la cena, mi versión sería:
> so fine, cena rica, cena muy buena.


 


Habanera said:


> "...para la exquisita cena..."
> mi version ( sin acentos):
> 
> Y aqui estas. Justo a tiempo para tan exquisita cena.


 
These are all correct interpretations of "so fine" in this context.

"so fine" here means a dinner that was prepared with careful thought and not thrown together.  To this person the fresh peas and Jell-O were the extra touch to make the meal "fine". 

I concur with the Habanera and Alex.


----------



## la zarzamora

WestSideGal said:


> These are all correct interpretations of "so fine" in this context.
> 
> "so fine" here means a dinner that was prepared with careful thought and not thrown together. To this person the fresh peas and Jell-O were the extra touch to make the meal "fine".
> 
> I concur with the Habanera and Alex.


 
So would you say "I am going to prepare a so fine meal"????


----------



## Letter from Home

Thanks. but the correct order in English would be adjective before a noun.
Would you say for supper so fine or for so fine supper?


----------



## WestSideGal

la zarzamora said:


> So would you say "I am going to prepare a so fine meal"????


 
No, but you can say, I'm going to prepare a fine meal.

In truth, "a supper so fine" cannot be translated literally, especially in this case because they are the words of a character, to which a particular style of speaking is what defines that character.  However, the intended meaning is still the same,  a well prepared meal.


----------



## Letter from Home

Thanks for your help.


----------



## la zarzamora

WestSideGal said:


> No, but you can say, I'm going to prepare a fine meal. * of course.*
> 
> In truth, "a supper so fine" cannot be translated literally, especially in this case because they are the words of a character, to which a particular style of speaking is what defines that character. However, the intended meaning is still the same, a well prepared meal.


 
But have you ever heard it or used it? Because it just sounds wrong to me.


----------



## Habanera

Zarzamora y Letter from Home:

este texto es LITERARIO, POETICO se pudiera decir. los autores no siguen la estructura gramatical: eso es lo lindo del estilo. romper la estructura es lo que lo hace diferente.

mi traduccion quizas no sea la perfecta, pero "fine" si esta modificando a "supper".


----------



## Habanera

mirenlo de esta manera:

"just in time for such a fine supper"


----------



## WestSideGal

la zarzamora said:


> But have you ever heard it or used it? Because it just sounds wrong to me.


 
I'm sorry about that zarzamora.  I have used it, and it is used, primarily in literature, but also it is an old-fashioned way of expressing the "niceness" of something.  Perhaps it is one of those expressions, as Habanera is pointing out, that cannot be translated.   It isn't wrong, and if it sounds wrong there isn't a way I can explain it to you that would make sense.  It is one of those things that you have to accept as true "just because".  Maybe someone else might have a better way of explaining it!

I wish I could think of an equivalent "untranslatable phrase" in Spanish, but I can't!

Cheers!


----------



## la zarzamora

WestSideGal said:


> I'm sorry about that zarzamora. I have used it, and it is used, primarily in literature, but also it is an old-fashioned way of expressing the "niceness" of something. Perhaps it is one of those expressions, as Habanera is pointing out, that cannot be translated. It isn't wrong, and if it sounds wrong there isn't a way I can explain it to you that would make sense. It is one of those things that you have to accept as true "just because". Maybe someone else might have a better way of explaining it!
> 
> I wish I could think of an equivalent "untranslatable phrase" in Spanish, but I can't!
> 
> Cheers!


 
Thank you so much for the neat explanation. 
But, do you think it sounds ok in every part of your country? Or do you have any idea if it sounds ok in the UK? Maybe someone from there could be as kind as westsidegal?


----------



## WestSideGal

As far as I know it isn't a regional expression, so people across the US would understand it and would not think it strange if they heard someone else use it. It may not be used by everyone, but I don't believe it would be considered strange or incorrect in any part of the country, as a rule. 

As for the UK, I cannot say. Maybe someone from across the pond can weigh in on that one.


----------



## la zarzamora

WestSideGal said:


> As far as I know it isn't a regional expression, so people across the US would understand it and would not think it strange if they heard someone else use it. It may not be used by everyone, but I don't believe it would be considered strange or incorrect in any part of the country, as a rule.
> 
> As for the UK, I cannot say. Maybe someone from across the pond can weigh in on that one.


 
Thanks again!


----------



## Habanera

Zarzamora, como dije, no soy nativa y no puedo ofrecer una explicacion exacta del asunto. Solo que los idiomas, como sabes, tienen una estructura gramatical correcta que es la que nosotros, los no nativos, estudiamos. Pero mas alla de lo correcto viene el slang o lo poetico o las frases como estas. Justo es lo que encuentro lindo de los idiomas, sobre todo del ingles: su flexibilidad, la capacidad de jugar con las palabras.

En fin, como dice WestSideGal, es dicifil de explicar.


----------



## la zarzamora

Habanera said:


> Zarzamora, como dije, no soy nativa y no puedo ofrecer una explicacion exacta del asunto. Solo que los idiomas, como sabes, tienen una estructura gramatical correcta que es la que nosotros, los no nativos, estudiamos. Pero mas alla de lo correcto viene el slang o lo poetico o las frases como estas. Justo es lo que encuentro lindo de los idiomas, sobre todo del ingles: su flexibilidad, la capacidad de jugar con las palabras.
> 
> En fin, como dice WestSideGal, es dicifil de explicar.


 
Tienes razón, pero la verdad es que de gramática yo no tengo ni idea (ni la española ni la inglesa). Sólo me guío por lo que me suena bien o no, y evidentemente me equivoco muchas veces.
Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Letter from Home

Hola chicos/as:

Según mi profe le extrañaría mucho que la abuela se dedique a halagar su propia cena (sería un pecado contra la modestia y todo eso). Me cuadra más que sea una manera poco correcta de decir algo así como "¡Qué bien!" [que estés aquí tan puntual.


----------



## Habanera

La verdad no entiendo qué le extraña a tu maestra, pues a mí me parece super normal en un texto como este. Además en este caso no creo que su intención era solamente halagar la cena, sino que es una indirecta para la "llegada tarde". 
  De todas formas es tu traducción (seria bueno tener la opinion de un nativo, no se si el de NY lo será), tú eres el más indicado(a) para decidir, así que mucha suerte .



un saludo


----------

